# Lightroom mobile sync numbers wrong



## cweng (Jan 2, 2016)

My Lightroom sync numbers are wrong:



Lightroom is stuck saying it has one more photo to sync
Lightroom web shows the same number of photos uploaded as the number in the folder selected in Lightroom.
Lightroom mobile on my ipad has synced 2 less than there are on Lightroom web or on the PC.
I tried resetting Lightroom on the PC and deleted and reinstalled the iPad app. However, the end result was exactly the same as I had started with. 
My questions:


Why does Lightroom think it is trying to sync one last photo when the number in Lightroom and the number in Lightroom web are the same.
Why hy is the number in iPad Lightroom 2 less.
TThe total number is 12910.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jan 2, 2016)

1: Lightroom will also sync an image when it has been changed, so it may still need to sync one or more images even if the number of images match already.
2: I've seem this happening too from time to time. No idea why. If you know which images are missing on the iPad, you can often solve this by deleting the images from the synched collection, wait until Lightroom has updated this, and then add them again.


----------

